# [Ebay]  I5 4670k, Asus H87M-Plus, GTX 760 OC, Lian Li Cube, SSD, BenQ 24&quot;, Win 7 Pro



## Linkstein99 (3. Juli 2015)

Hier die Links zu meinen Ebay Verkäufen. Falls jmd Interesse hat, einfach reinschauen 


Lian Li PC-V355B + Dämmmatten + Gehäuselüfter | eBay

Intel I5 4670K Quad Core 3,4 GHz So 1150 HD Graphics 4600 | eBay

Corsair XMS3 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR3-1600 | eBay

Asus H87M-Plus mATX USB 3.0 UEFI Bios | eBay

Samsung 840 Basic 120 GB SSD 2,5" SATA 6Gb/s TLC | eBay

Seagate Barracuda 1TB 1000GB 7200U/min 64MB 3,5" | eBay

BenQ GL2450HM 24" LED FullHD 2ms HDMI DVI-D VGA 4718755031823 | eBay

Be Quiet! 480 Watt Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold Netzteil | eBay

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Original DVD, keine Recovery Version! | eBay

*schneller, leiser, kühler*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 OC 2048 MB inkl Artic Accelero Xtreme III Kühler | eBay

Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B Kühler SCBSK-2100 | eBay

DVRA LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW Sata 1.5 Gb/s intern schwarz bulk | eBay


----------

